# 13 axe kicks



## TallAdam85 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hello the other day I was looking thru a magazine and I saw that Panther Video has a Video Called the 13 axe kicks of Tang Soo Do. Now has anyone seen this video if so any good? Has anyone ever heard of more then 2 types of axe kicks? if so how are they done.



:asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 26, 2003)

i guess you could do a diffent kind of axe kick for different kicks.  for example a wheel kick could be considered a type of axe kick.

in my experiences these videos are a waste of money.  i have never personally purchased any of them but from what i have heard they are not really that good.

your best bet would be to ask your instructor.  a video can not show you what you are doing wrong either.


----------



## Disco (Jun 26, 2003)

An axe kick is designed to do one thing, mess up your collar-bone and shoulder area. It also takes very good flexibility to do it correctly. Now you can hit other areas (head and back), but this would be after your opponent has doubled up from some other technique. There's only one way to deliver it. Leg goes straight up and drops straight down on target with the heel of the foot. You can have a slight rounded motion on the way up, but not all that much. There's no way I can invision 13 different variations of axe kicks. Sounds like a sales gimmick
:asian:


----------

